
U.S. suspends nuclear arms treaty with Russia - tvanzyl
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/world/article-us-announces-withdrawal-from-nuclear-arms-treaty-with-russia/
======
heyjudy
Related: interviews with Daniel Ellsberg who leaked The Pentagon Papers about
cold-war nuclear strategy and military politics.
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvq2Qc-
bxroT2xV7b9pOB...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvq2Qc-
bxroT2xV7b9pOB8aa4hB9WCmxo)

Spoiler alert: Dr. Strangelove and its nemisis, Fail-Safe, were historically-
accurate documentaries.

